# Perfect Photo Suite v. 9 and Lightroom



## davidedric (Dec 13, 2014)

PPS v.9 has implemented re-usable edits direct from Lightroom (in contrast with Nik, see posts below).

Essentially, PPS creates a series of "smart layers" which retain edits made in the various components of the suite, which then get handed back to Lightroom as a .psd file, and are stored in the catalogue in the usual way.   If you take them back into PPS, all the previous edits are accessible to you.

I haven't fully explored what you can do to this file if you try to edit it in Lightroom.   It seems as though you can edit it in the usual way, with the layers effectively flattened, but the Lightroom edits don't get passed back to PPS if you want to do further editing.

It seems to me that this is a decent step forward, and it would be good if Nik were to do something similar.

Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 13, 2014)

Interesting, sounds like the behavior will be the same as saving adjustment layers in Photoshop.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 15, 2014)

Dave,

This sounds very similar to using Smart Objects and Nik Smart Filter. See my post in Nik Color Efex re-opening edited file. 

-louie


----------



## davidedric (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes,  I think it is,  but it doesn't need Photoshop as an intermediate  carrier.   OTOH,  if you have Photoshop and have mastered it I doubt you would invest in OnOne's product.   For me,  it just worked simply and intuitively,  so I think I will settle on Lightroom and OnOne,  and at some point decide whether to stay with Silver Efex.  I haven't even opened Perfect B&W.  (edit) Having just read your other post,  I will go and look at file sizes.   However I THINK that the Smart Layers are saved parametrically,  so they shouldn't be too big. 

Dave


----------



## davidedric (Dec 15, 2014)

Actually, the psd's are also big - same as you report - 700 or 800 Mb.  Good job storage is cheap!

Dave


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi Dave,

Did a little further exploring since OnOne is offering a year end discount and I was considering upgrading.

Their implementation is called "Smart Photos" and as you said previously uses a PSD container to implement something similar to but not the same as Smart Objects. 

From Perfect Photo Suite 9 online documentation:

Introduction, Smart Photos



> _Similar to Smart Objects in Photoshop, Smart Photos have certain limitations. You cannot use any tool that will change the original pixels, such as crop or transform. This includes the retouching tools in Perfect Layers, however you can use them in Portrait and Enhance. You cannot change the image size or proportions either, so no crop or Resize._



-louie


----------

